# Suggestions for Lake Tahoe timeshares?



## Thunder240 (May 31, 2015)

My wife and I are interested in buying a timeshare in Lake Tahoe, and I've been gobbling up as much information as I can on TUG both about the various resort systems and how they work, as well as reviews where I can find them. (This is a fantastic forum!)

We're hoping to find the following:

2 br or 3 br lock-off
MF < 1500 (2br) or 1800 (3 br)
Near skiing (doesn't need to be ski in ski out -- we don't mind taking a shuttle)
Desired amenities include access to nice pool/clubhouse/jacuzzi, shuttle service
Floating week, but possible to reserve high demand winter holiday weeks (Christmas, New Years, MLK, Presidents day)

Other considerations are

Cabin-style preferred to building, but this isn't a show stopper
We don't care at all for casinos -- while proximity to a casino wouldn't kill us, we don't want to be on the South Tahoe strip.
We could do either south or north Tahoe. If north, we'd probably ski Squaw, Alpine, or Northstar. If south we'd ski Heavenly.
While winter would be our bread and butter, if our floating week were good year round, I imagine there might be years when we would opt for summer, especially as we get older. However, I realize we could always trade for a summer week if that's what we want in any given year.
View is not critical. If we had one in sure we'd enjoy it, but we'd prefer a cabin with no view to a high rise building with a view.

I have no preference on resort systems or independents. It seems like there are advantages and disadvantages to each. In all likelihood, we'd use our home timeshare every other year and in off years trade, so we'd like some trading power through II or RCI. This is also why I specified a lock-off unit.

So, any thoughts? So far I'm looking at Marriott Timber Lodge and Ridge Tahoe. I haven't begun looking in North Tahoe yet.

Thanks in advance! And if I've omitted anything important, please let me know.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO skier (May 31, 2015)

WorldMark and Wyndham have a nice resort at Lake Tahoe.  If you want high demand times in a 2 or 3 bedroom, you will need to make reservations 13 months ahead of time.  You would need to own a deed at Wyndham South Shore to make a 13 months reservation; any WorldMark owner may make reservations anywhere in the system at 13 months, so I would recommend the WorldMark ownership.

The units are not lock-offs.  If you need a 2 bedroom, you use enough credits to reserve a 2 bedroom.  When you need a 3 bedroom, you use more credits to reserve the larger units.

This describes the WorldMark South Shore units and associated credits requirements.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/so/#descriptions

Your WorldMark credits can take you many other places without having to lock-out and pay exchange fees, as you would with other timeshares.

There is a learning curve for points-based timeshares, so be prepared to spend some time studying the system to get the most out of it.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 31, 2015)

At many resorts the holiday weeks were sold as fixed weeks.  One reason is because with the exception of a few states, (Colorado is one, I don't believe California and Nevada are) MF's for a deeded week have to be the same for all week owners.  In California the tax portion is different based on the value of the week but the base MF is the same.  So the MF are going to be lower than the ones you mentioned.  Since holiday week owners are saving substantially in many cases over fair market rental value, they could sell those weeks for $20-$50,000 more than float winter weeks.  On resale those weeks are also much higher.  Most fixed holiday owners rent their weeks and then rent different weeks if they don't want to stay during the holidays.

Points systems that sell points on a UDI basis are going to have a more reasonable buy in but still the competition for holiday weeks is likely to be fierce.


----------



## Marathoner (May 31, 2015)

*Hyatt High Sierra*

You could also consider Hyatt High Sierra at Incline Village.  The Hyatt timeshares are quite high end and have reasonable MFs at High Sierra.  Trading for different weeks and resorts is definitely doable.  

Hyatt is a fixed week/unit program with a points overlay if you want to trade into another Hyatt or through II.  Suggest getting a 2 bedroom week 7 (Presidents week) or week 52 (New Years week) in order to secure the most high demand week for yourself and to secure the most points (2200) for trading power.

If you require a high level of luxury in your timeshare, the Hyatt system is a strong contender.


----------



## CO skier (May 31, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Points systems that sell points on a UDI basis are going to have a more reasonable buy in but still the competition for holiday weeks is likely to be fierce.



This is definitely the case, and another example of how WorldMark shines through.

In November 2013, I missed making a Steamboat Springs New Years reservation for December 2014, so I entered a waitlist request.  Two weeks later, the waitlist came through and I had my reservation in a 3 bedroom for $1100 maintenance fees.  Buy-in for enough WM credits for this reservation would cost around $5000.

It took some knowledge and two calls in to Reservations to first, enter the waitlist, and then confirm it when it hit.

The certainty of fixed weeks can carry a steep price.  For many, the extra effort and unpredictability of WorldMark is worth the cost difference versus a $50,000+ fixed ski week 52 in a 3 bedroom, with $1500+/yr maintenance fees.


----------



## Thunder240 (May 31, 2015)

All, 

This is great info. I'll investigate the Worldmark and Hyatt options. It's unlikely I'll be able to afford a deeded holiday week, so the ability to use points to book one or a waitlist system that allows me to trade into one if it becomes available seem like decent, less expensive alternatives. By no means do I need it every year. I want access to it. If I can get it by booking 13 mo out, I'll do that, and if I decide as months go by that I can't use it, as long as I can trade it then I'm safe (all the better if I make a profit on the trade). 

As for luxury, beyond some simple amenities I don't really need it (I'd enjoy it, but wouldn't pay a higher MF for it). However, is it the case that a luxurious unit gets more trading power on II/RCI? If so, in that case it would be worth something for me.

Any ideas for north shore (in addition to Incline)?

Also, does anyone know if a Marriott Timber Lodge deeded winter week allows for holiday weeks, or do they exclude weeks 51, 52, 7?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (May 31, 2015)

The 2 Marriott properties are side-by-side in the heart of the South Shore Strip - next to the casinos.  Doesn't sound like that's your cup of tea.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 31, 2015)

If you don't have a holiday week through Hyatt or Marriott, I wouldn't expect to trade into one.  And I agree the buy in is going to be *more than* $20,000 even resale for one of those weeks.  Marriott sold 51, 52 and 7 as fixed everything else is float.  While all Hyatt is fixed they do float but I wouldn't expect to get holiday weeks 9 out of 10 times you try even if you waitlist or request the earliest you possibly can.  Most of the owners are going to use, swap with another holiday owner or very high demand unit/week directly with another owner or rent out.  They aren't going to deposit most years.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 31, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The 2 Marriott properties are side-by-side in the heart of the South Shore Strip - next to the casinos.  Doesn't sound like that's your cup of tea.



The Marriotts are not "next to" the casinos...it is a 2 or 3 block walk and you are not even aware of the casinos unless you want to go there.  My wife hates casinos with a passion and she loved our two weeks at Timber Lodge three years ago.

Nothing will meet every single one of OP's specs, but I would look most seriously at Marriott's Timber Lodge if I were you.


----------



## DeniseM (May 31, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> The Marriotts are not "next to" the casinos...it is a 2 or 3 block walk and you are not even aware of the casinos unless you want to go there.  My wife hates casinos with a passion and she loved our two weeks at Timber Lodge three years ago.
> 
> Nothing will meet every single one of OP's specs, but I would look most seriously at Marriott's Timber Lodge if I were you.



The Op specifically said _they did not want to be on the Lake Tahoe Strip_ - and it's not 2-3 blocks.  There is only one block between the resort and Harrah's, and Harvey's is right across the street from Harrah's.

In this photo you can see that the Lake Tahoe Resort is the only property between the Marriott/Gondola complex and Harrah's.  Harvey's and Harrah's start right at the CA/NV line, and the Marriott property starts at Transit Way.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 31, 2015)

I get the feeling the OP wants a 2-3 br Tahoe unit that they could get a holiday ski week in an internal system at least every 3 or 4 years without having to pay a resale $25,000-$50,000 buy in.  So besides Worldmark is there anything else?


----------



## DeniseM (May 31, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I get the feeling the OP wants a 2-3 br Tahoe unit that they could get a holiday ski week in an internal system at least every 3 or 4 years without having to pay a resale $25,000-$50,000 buy in.  So besides Worldmark is there anything else?



There are a number of small resorts in the area, but they don't have the luxury resort feel - if the OP cares about that.  (Of course, that luxury resort feel costs thousands of dollars!)  Some of the of the small properties are converted hotels or apartments.  On the North Shore, there is also a resort right on the lake, with cottages.  The location is great, but it's a modest property.  Let me find the name.

There are also all the Ridge Resorts which are at the top of Kingsbury grade, with access to that side of Heavenly Ski Resort - but they aren't cottages.

I was thinking of the cottages at *The Tahoe Sands Resort* - here's one for free on the Bargain Deals Forum, but it's a one bedroom - not a cottage:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223512&highlight=Tahoe

*I like this location, because it would also be a really nice summer location - directly on Lake Tahoe.  But it's not fancy.



> This 4-acre resort on Lake Tahoe's North Shore is *within a 10-minute drive of the Northstar ski resort.*
> 
> Accommodations include cabins, studios and 1-bedroom and 2-bedroom units. Cabins offer either lake or mountain views, private decks and patio areas. The studio option includes a full-size sofa sleeper and kitchenette. In the 1- and 2-bedroom units, there's a queen-size sofa sleeper in the living room and separate kitchenette.
> 
> ...



This off-season picture isn't very appealing but give you and idea of the cottages, and proximity to the lake:






Here is a "green" summer picture:






Snow picture:


----------



## CO skier (May 31, 2015)

Thunder240 said:


> As for luxury, beyond some simple amenities I don't really need it (I'd enjoy it, but wouldn't pay a higher MF for it). However, is it the case that a luxurious unit gets more trading power on II/RCI? If so, in that case it would be worth something for me.



As an added bonus, WorldMark offers some of the highest trading power in II because a search may be made using the trading power of a 3 bedroom unit, but if it snags a premium 1 or 2 bedroom trade, you pay only the credits for the 1 bedroom (8000 credits, about $550-600 MF) or 2 bedroom unit (10,000 credits, about $700-800 MF). 

This works for ongoing searches, too.  Put in an ongoing II search two years in advance using a 3 bedroom for your dream exchange.  A year later, book a WorldMark unit at the 13 month mark.  If your ongoing search in II connects, cancel the WorldMark reservation (there is no penalty if cancelled more than 30 days in advance of check-in) and use the credits to pay for the II exchange.  It is easy to rent more credits, if needed.

WorldMark credits carry a two-year expiration date from issue.  Credits may be borrowed a year in advance.  This offers a lot more flexibility than fixed weeks that are limited to a certain week each year whether the owner uses it or not.


----------



## chrono88 (May 31, 2015)

There is no shuttle service from Worldmark South Shore, so you have to drive to get to Heavenly or other ski resort.


----------



## DeniseM (May 31, 2015)

I like the newer WorldMark resort in South Shore Lake Tahoe too - it has an upscale rustic feeling, and it's just a nice 10 min. walk to a great Lake Tahoe beach.  It's surrounded by forest land, so it feels far more remote than it really is.  But no cabins or cottages.


----------



## DeniseM (May 31, 2015)

chrono88 said:


> There is no shuttle service from Worldmark South Shore, so you have to drive to get to Heavenly or other ski resort.



BlueGo picks up all along 50, and may pick up across 50 from the resort, where there is a major shopping center.


----------



## Thunder240 (May 31, 2015)

I appreciate all of the responses!

As I look at the map that Denise posted (and Google more generally), I think the Timber Lidge is too close to the strip for our tastes. I won't rule it out, since everything is a matter of trade offs, but I want to investigate my other options before I come back to Timber Lodge.

The Worldmark resort seems like it could be a winner. I will look into proximity to a BlueGo stop. COSkier, thanks for the thorough explanation on how WM's points system works. The points systems in general seem quite complicated, even though I realize they ultimately add flexibility. 

I looked up some listings for Hyatt High Sierra, and the holiday weeks are indeed out of my price range, but I could manage some other winter weeks (non-holiday). Marathoner pointed out that they use a hybrid system with deeded weeks as well as points. Can someone say how Hyatt's points system works?  If I had, say, a 2br Gold season worth 1880 points, can I trade one year for a copper or silver week, bank the extra points, and apply them toward a diamond week the following year? Or could I apply my points to a diamond 1 br? If not, what do the points let you do?

Ridge Tahoe looks quite nice, and except for not being cabins, it otherwise looks like everything I'd want, and quite affordable too. Does anyone know if their holiday weeks are deeded, or do they float? Also, in the winter time how precarious is the drive up the mountain?

Finally, it looks like there are numerous independents to include the Sands which , along with Red Wolf, Tahoe Beach and Ski Club, Edgeway, Brockway Springs, and I'm sure there are plenty more. How does one assess the trading power of one of these independents? (Of course I'll also have to determine whether the weeks are deeded or float, and the shuttle situation, but I feel more confident gathering that information myself!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (May 31, 2015)

Thunder240 said:


> Also, in the winter time how precarious is the drive up the mountain?



This year, there was no snow, but when there is a snow storm, it can be challenging.  In the winter you absolutely have to have a 4WD - otherwise you will find yourself stopped by the Highway Patrol, and putting on chains.  [Coming from CA,] you have to cross a very high pass to reach Tahoe - we've been stuck up there all night, twice, and for several hours, many times, when snow, or a bad accident in the snow, closed the road. It's not a drive for a timid driver, or someone who is not used to driving in the snow.  My husband grew up in PA, and has lots of snow experience.

I don't know where you live, but an easier option is to fly into Reno, and drive 30-40 min. to Tahoe.  *It appears that you would be flying in from out of state - you definitely want to fly into Reno.  That's a much easier/shorter drive than from Sacramento or the SF area.  Then you'd want to rent a 4WD.



> How does one assess the trading power of one of these independents?



I own at a modest independent in South Shore.  Weeks 51 and 52 have strong trading power - other weeks significantly lower.  My 1 bdm. gets about 40 TPU for those weeks.


----------



## wilma (May 31, 2015)

I live in the Bay area (Berkeley) and own several Tahoe timeshares- Hyatt High Sierra, Red Wolf, Edgelake, Sweetbriar, Brockway Springs, and own Marriott so can trade into south shore resorts. Because lake Tahoe is so beautiful, I prefer the smaller resorts on the lake, so I can watch sunrise and sunset at the lake. Redwolf is managed by Grand pacific so somewhat upscale (i.e., high maintenance fees) and the units are very charming but small. Redwolf is right on the lake with a beautiful lakeside pool and has free kayaks, it is a wonderful place with great service, the manager is wonderful and has assembled a great staff. Edgelake is also on the lake and has a nice pool and dock to watch the sunsets. It has very low maintenance fees ($511 for a 2 bedroom) but the units are spartan and the manager is cranky and non-responsive. I don't care for the Marriotts at south shore unless you want the gondola access to Heavenly skiing. IMHO the marriott resorts at south shore have no charm and no feel for the lake, many units have no balconies and some overlook the highway. Sweetbriar is part of of the Edgelake system but they are 3 bedroom units right on the lake at a separate facility and are very nice, would highly recommend but they are difficult to find on the resale market. The Hyatt at Incline is also wonderful and has shuttles to ski resorts, you can sometimes find it for sale on ebay, we own 2 resale weeks and it is easy to trade for summer or winter days. Brockway is right on the the lake and has very large units with huge kitchens, the units are very 70s and the management is awful. My favorite--Sweetbriar, absolutely wonderful 3 bedroom units directly on the lake, stunning spot to stare at the the beautiful lake.


----------



## Robert D (May 31, 2015)

We own three summer weeks at Timber Lodge that we use in late July / early /August each year and have also stayed at Timber Lodge during ski season.  My opinion is that Timber Lodge is by far the best timeshare on Tahoe, especially if you're going to use it during ski season.  The main entrance is a couple blocks from the border and casino but the resort sits back a fair distance from the highway and if you get a room on the inner courtyard overlooking the pool like we do each year, you'll never know that you're in the middle of all the South Tahoe action.  You don't hear any traffic noise or anything else from the courtyard.  I think the quality of the resort is a couple notches above the other resorts mentioned above (except the Hyatt but it's in Incline Village and would not be a good choice if you're going to ski Squaw or Heavenly) and you can walk out of the resort and get on the gondola.  I think you can find an annual use 2BR floating winter week for under $10K on the resale market and the fees with property taxes are about $1,250.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 31, 2015)

Robert, If you own a floating winter week purchased resale (I hear they take a bunch of benefits away if you don't buy retail, I don't know if that includes any priority for booking high demand weeks), what are you chances of reserving week 52 or week 7?


----------



## Robert D (May 31, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Robert, If you own a floating winter week purchased resale (I hear they take a bunch of benefits away if you don't buy retail, I don't know if that includes any priority for booking high demand weeks), what are you chances of reserving week 52 or week 7?



You can't reserve week 51 or 52 with a floating winter week as they are event weeks.  Week 7 might also be an event week but I'm not sure.  Otherwise, I don't think you'd have a problem reserving any week you want during ski season if you call 12 months in advance.  Whatever benefits you don't get buying retail are not worth a fraction of the difference in cost.  At this point, I don't think you can buy a Timber Lodge week from Marriott, it seems they are only selling destination points.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 1, 2015)

DeniseM said:


>


Wow, looks like old school military barracks. Or that may be offensive to old school military barracks.


----------



## Thunder240 (Jun 2, 2015)

Wilma, many thanks for describing several of the independents. It does sound like Swwetbriar is a gem, though as you suggest I didn't see any listings online.

At this point Worldmark Club and the Hyatt High Sierra seem like they offer the most of what is important too me. From what I've been able to learn about their point systems,  I could book / exchange into the weeks I want access to, at least in some years, and they both offer quite a bit of trading power for the years we won't go to Tahoe (probably about half the time). They aren't cabins, but the resorts look very nice, and if we really want a cabin one year we'lI find an exchange. I still have some questions about exchanging, particularly with Hyatt (the Worldmark system seems straightforward enough). e.g. When exchanging a Hyatt week, do you use your HVC points to book something first and then deposit whatever you booked into II, or do you simply decide on a number of points to deposit directly? (If I had a week in a 2br worth 1880 points, and I wanted to book two weeks in a studio or 1br through II, what procedure would I follow?)

My intention is to check out the these locations in person as well as some of the others next time I'm in Tahoe, however. I don't want to buy sight unseen. For starters, I've never skied Diamond Peak, and it's been over a decade since I skied Mt Rose, which are the two slopes closest to the High Sierra, so I'd want to make sure I'm happy with them before I buy there. (I do realize that I could exchange into the Hyatt at Northstar, which we like skiing).

Thanks to all for sharing your insight with me! I'll continue to monitor this thread in case more posts follow, but I feel lightyears ahead of where I was at when I posted my question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap (Jun 2, 2015)

With Hyatt, any points not used can be deposited into II; you can deposit all your points if you desire.  Hyatt points can also be used to exchange into other Hyatt resorts..  I love our Hyatt purchase; their system can be a little tricky to understand though..




Thunder240 said:


> Wilma, many thanks for describing several of the independents. It does sound like Swwetbriar is a gem, though as you suggest I didn't see any listings online.
> 
> At this point Worldmark Club and the Hyatt High Sierra seem like they offer the most of what is important too me. From what I've been able to learn about their point systems,  I could book / exchange into the weeks I want access to, at least in some years, and they both offer quite a bit of trading power for the years we won't go to Tahoe (probably about half the time). They aren't cabins, but the resorts look very nice, and if we really want a cabin one year we'lI find an exchange. I still have some questions about exchanging, particularly with Hyatt (the Worldmark system seems straightforward enough). e.g. When exchanging a Hyatt week, do you use your HVC points to book something first and then deposit whatever you booked into II, or do you simply decide on a number of points to deposit directly? (If I had a week in a 2br worth 1880 points, and I wanted to book two weeks in a studio or 1br through II, what procedure would I follow?)
> 
> ...


----------



## BeckyG (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi -- We bought Ridge Tahoe's from resale and have liked them.  We have multiple weeks so have been able to reserve the prime weeks (weeks 51,52,7) over the last 15 or so years with our first choice of units/views.   We checked out the resort (almost got caught with retail) and picked the Naegle and Tower as the ones we wanted to own.  We have also looked/stayed at the Marriott and Hyatt.  I think their programs are better if you buy retail -- both of their affiliated groups of properties to trade to are very good.  However, if you just want to buy the place you want to stay, then the Ridge is probably similar (lower level finishes/amenities, but better space/views for the price).


----------



## PearlCity (Jun 10, 2015)

Plus 1 more for workdmark. I originally bought to trade into nearby Hawaii resorts but we stayed at south Shore in march and we will be back.  Getting a holiday week takes effort but I was able to grab the week of including Xmas 13 months out so it's not impossible. At about $700 a week it's a good deal.


----------



## itradehilton (Jun 14, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with DRI"s Lake Tahoe Resort?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2015)

Have you looked at the TUG reviews?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rteichman (Jun 15, 2015)

[Deleted - please don't advertise in the discussion forums.  The classifieds are linked as  MARKETPLACE at the top of the forum.]


----------



## Denise L (Jul 11, 2015)

We own at Hyatt High Sierra and love the resort.  It is cozy and quaint and in a great location.  I don't believe we can really trade into Hyatt Northstar with our Hyatt points anymore.  I know that when the Northstar property opened, some people could, but now I don't think anyone does.  Maybe I am wrong?

Usually, we had success using our points to trade into summer weeks or snow weeks, but last summer we were out of luck.  This summer, a friend got me a trade into Timber Lodge, and then my Hyatt High Sierra nights came through.  We are going to go to the Marriott for a change, so friends are using our Hyatt nights this year.

Good luck with your buying decision!


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 3, 2015)

*Consider the Ridge*

I own Worldmark and agree that you won't go wrong with it.   I also own a lot of points with Vacation Internationale and we use a majority of them at Kingsbury of Tahoe near the Stagecoach entrance to Heavenly.  That property is our home away from home.

However, a lot of people really like the Ridge and I know it's pretty reasonable for MF and resale purchase.  If we didn't already own so many timeshares with lots of great access to South Tahoe I would definitely consider the Ridge.

Just be clear that there are lots of different buildings on the main Ridge campus and a variety of other Ridge related properties in the area.  Be 100% clear on exactly what it is that you are looking at.

Part of the reason that I'm suggesting the Ridge is that it sounds like you are pretty definite on wanting to mostly use your time at Tahoe so being part of a mini system such as Worldmark or VI isn't as big a deal.  Also, since you don't care about the casinos you would probably be very happy at the top of Kingsbury.  It's absolutely beautiful up there.  From one side you see the lake and from the other the Carson Valley.

If you ski, the Stagecoach and Boulder entrances to Heavenly are very close.  If you hike there are lots of trails.

Just bear in mind that most of the resorts up there don't have air conditioning and that will occasionally be an issue in summer.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> There are a number of small resorts in the area, but they don't have the luxury resort feel - if the OP cares about that.  (Of course, that luxury resort feel costs thousands of dollars!)  Some of the of the small properties are converted hotels or apartments.  On the North Shore, there is also a resort right on the lake, with cottages.  The location is great, but it's a modest property.  Let me find the name.
> 
> There are also all the Ridge Resorts which are at the top of Kingsbury grade, with access to that side of Heavenly Ski Resort - but they aren't cottages.
> 
> ...



When I go to Lake Tahoe, I go to get away from the "hustle and bustle."  Tahoe Vista is a perfect place for that on the North side, away from crowded South Lake Tahoe and Incline Village/King's Beach!

We usually stay with friends in Tahoma, on the middlish California side just North of Meeks Bay.  There is an Olympic cross-country ski area, Sugarpine State Park, , right next to Tahoma, and Tahoma is only 20 minutes from Tahoe Vista UNLESS there is Holiday traffic, which can make Tahoe City a bear to get through.  Olympic Village and Squaw Valley Ski Resort are also only 20 minutes from Tahoe Vista, again, if it isn't a holiday weekend.  During the non-ski seasons, Tahoe Vista is a great place for hiking, bicycling, or just hanging at the shoreline and hoping you don't have to go back to work, ever.

If you want gambling, people watching, everything that comes with staying in a more populated area, focus on South Lake Tahoe.  If you want to get away, Tahoe Sands is a perfect, if a little quirky and less than 5-star, destination.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 5, 2015)

While I am another WorldMark owner, I will put a plug in for Club Tahoe, a small independent in Incline Village. Every unit is a 2Br plus loft that fits 6 adults. It is a bit utilitarian and while a bit dated, it is comfortable. They actively resell owner weeks and will also rent out the unit for you with less overhead than you might expect. Their MF are pretty low as well, likely due to the brisk rental business. I've been there twice on RCI exchange for Spring skiing weeks. Not sure if that could be done for holiday weeks without owning one of the fixed weeks. They also have an active internal owner-to-owner week exchange. 

No shuttle, but it is close to Diamond Peak, which is a good small ski location. I spent most of my time at Club Tahoe at Mt Rose, which I highly recommend as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap (Aug 9, 2015)

I have seen very limited availability recently at Northstar for Hyatt owners.




Denise L said:


> We own at Hyatt High Sierra and love the resort.  It is cozy and quaint and in a great location.  I don't believe we can really trade into Hyatt Northstar with our Hyatt points anymore.  I know that when the Northstar property opened, some people could, but now I don't think anyone does.  Maybe I am wrong?
> 
> Usually, we had success using our points to trade into summer weeks or snow weeks, but last summer we were out of luck.  This summer, a friend got me a trade into Timber Lodge, and then my Hyatt High Sierra nights came through.  We are going to go to the Marriott for a change, so friends are using our Hyatt nights this year.
> 
> Good luck with your buying decision!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 12, 2015)

I like Worldmark for all of the reasons everyone has already stated. That being said, Vacation Internationale has three different resorts in the Lake Tahoe area. Im heading to Kingsbury this fall. I havent been here or to Lake Tahoe yet but have been told the view of the lake is pretty good from Kingsbury. 

Vacation Internationale properties.

The Lodge at Lake Tahoe
3840 Pioneer Trail
S. Lake Tahoe, CA 96150

Tahoe Beach & Ski Club
3601 Lake Tahoe Blvd
S. Lake Tahoe, CA 96150

Kingsbury of Tahoe
335 Tramway
Stateline, NV 89449

Worldmark Properties Lake Tahoe Area

WorldMark Lake Tahoe
202 Tramway Dr
Stateline, NV 89449

WorldMark South Shore
180 Elks Point Rd / P.O Box 1116
Zephyr Cove, NV 89448

Is Reno considered close to Lake Tahoe ? Im reading its about an one hour drive. Anyway, there is a Worldmark in Reno.

With Worldmark and Vacation Internationale you can reserve holidays and any other week you want. There are tricks to get some these weeks. Tricks that cost money and that all owners can do, so Im not really sure if that qualifies as tricky.


Bill


----------



## dlca1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm piggy-backing off this Tahoe thread. Please let me know if I should start a new one instead. I've scanned through the TUG resort reviews, but it is hard to correlate rating with what I'm looking for. I'm guessing pictures don't do most Tahoe resorts justice. The pictures make the units look old, but I'm guessing that is part of the rustic charm of Tahoe.

Which timeshares in the Tahoe area have that luxury resort feel and are  relatively modern/new? I'm primarily interested in units available via II, but am also interested to understand the options in case I rent directly from an owner.

Hyatt High Sierra
Hyatt Northstar/Welk Resort
Marriott Grand Residence
Marriott Timber Lodge
The worldmark ones?

Thanks in advance
dlca1


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 1, 2015)

dlca1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm piggy-backing off this Tahoe thread. Please let me know if I should start a new one instead. I've scanned through the TUG resort reviews, but it is hard to correlate rating with what I'm looking for. I'm guessing pictures don't do most Tahoe resorts justice. The pictures make the units look old, but I'm guessing that is part of the rustic charm of Tahoe.
> 
> ...



What do you consider a luxury resort feel?  Tahoe isn't a marble and glass kinda place, I don't know of any resorts that aren't a lodge motif with either a chalet style or timber beams.....I think both Marriotts and both Hyatts are very nice.  I've found Marriott to have a great service orientation across its brands and resorts, and that's how I define luxury.


----------



## dlca1 (Oct 1, 2015)

I probably should not have used the word modern. What I mean is updated.
I think the marriots and Hyatt at northstar are great. Was wondering if any of the others that pop up on II are similar caliber.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 1, 2015)

Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort have some floating weeks 1-52 units, if you are not in the Diamond Points program.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 1, 2015)

My favorite TS in Tahoe is the Marriott.  I have also stayed at the Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort on Ski Run Blvd.  Nice.  Updated. High on the list but below Marriott.

I think that if you can exchange or getaway into either the Hyatts or the Marriotts, that you won't be disappointed.

There are a number of TS with the name "Ridge" in them.  They seem nice but isolated.  Probably great if you want to ski.  Not so great if you end up driving 15 miles into town for dinner every night.

There are also a bunch of TS that are converted motels:  Sands, Tahoe Beach and Ski.  While nice, I wouldn't consider them as luxurious or particularly updated.

There are also a number that I would consider including Red Wolf and two in Olympic Village (didn't seem updated and is a bit isolated).  Dave Wally's is supposed to be nice but is on the other side of the mountain range (Genoa NV) and perhaps 20-25 miles (??) from South Lake Tahoe.

Here is a promotional video from Marriott:https://www.my-vacationclub.com/virtual-tour.jsp?resort=TL

I think that if you can exchange or getaway into either the Hyatts or the Marriotts, that you won't be disappointed.  They are the cream of the crop.

If you want to shoot for something less that the Hyatts or Marriotts, perhaps do some looking in Tripadvisor AND look for Youtube Videos.  They may give you an indication of the degree of updating you might be looking for.


----------



## dlca1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips/recs BJRSanDiego + Ty1on. That's exactly what I was looking for. (Basically, what else to consider beyond Marriott/Hyatt)

I'd be thrilled to trade into either of the Tahoe Marriott TS. A few years ago, they seemed to pop up regularly in II, but I haven't seen them as often recently.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 1, 2015)

We were up at the Vacation Internationale Kingsbury at Tahoe this September. This is a pretty nice facility for skiing. It is very close to the ski lift. The two bedroom unit is huge and very nice.

http://www.viresorts.com/resorts/Kingsbury.html

Three of the Worldmark buildings are up here as well. The phase 1 has views of Lake Tahoe. We drove up to these buildings to check them out as every day while we were in Kingsbury we passed them by.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/lt/


Bill


----------



## bjones9942 (Oct 3, 2015)

The units at Lake Tahoe Beach & Ski in South Lake Tahoe are in the process of being updated.  The ones that are finished do have marble counters in the kitchen and jetted tubs in the bath.  From the outside it looks like a big motel, but it's on the lake and close to a lot of activities.

Just another option.


----------

